# GH, insulin, AAS cocktail



## Ozymandias (Sep 12, 2020)

Of all the literature on GH I've come across it seems like there's some confusion as to whether GH actually instantiates hyperplasia or whether it promotes anabolism by some other unknown pathway.

Obviously it does SOMETHING, otherwise it wouldn't be used. 

I've become a little curious about using it though, considering how a lot of both regular lifters and mass monsters alike incorporate the peptide hormone into their regimens.

I've also seen that if GH is used alone, without the addition of AAS, it doesn't yield much muscle mass.

It seems like most of the claims on GH's efficacy in bodybuilding regimens varies wildly, mostly coming from anecdotal experiences, often without clearly stating what compounds, if any, the GH was used alongside with.

So, anecdotally, has anyone seen significant increases in muscle mass (whether its hypertrophy or hyperplasia is irrelevant) after utilizing GH in conjunction with AAS or insulin?

Has anyone found that GH and AAS gains were even worth adding in the GH (given the price tag)?


----------



## Rider (Sep 12, 2020)

Yes, anabolics plus GH work in synergy hands down.  It’s the recovery aspect from GH that I find helps the most.  Yes, GH is expensive but my body looks much fuller and I feel great!  I wouldn’t say it contributed a significant amount of muscle mass, but I only do 4-5iu per day.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 12, 2020)

I've run GH fer a few years, ran slin more than twice back a few years ago too. 

What I noticed when I ran low does GH (2-3 IU) with slin was that I didn't bloat as much, even when I was at me biggest (115 kilos). 

More recently I've not run slin, but still keep to the GH at 2 IUs daily. I sleep better and I heal more rapidly, even just alongside a TRT regimen.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 13, 2020)

The only real benefit I've gotten from GH was better sleep!
Maybe if I could afford a 5 yr supply?
I'd have more to say & better results?


----------



## j2048b (Sep 13, 2020)

Im Leary (dennis) of hgh tbh, if it makes everything grow, cancer cells can grow as well.... Doesnt sit well with me, sure it may "heal" but does it?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 26, 2020)

Rider said:


> Yes, anabolics plus GH work in synergy hands down.  It’s the recovery aspect from GH that I find helps the most.  Yes, GH is expensive but my body looks much fuller and I feel great!  I wouldn’t say it contributed a significant amount of muscle mass, but I only do 4-5iu per day.




For how long at this dose?


----------



## Carl T (Jan 4, 2021)

Just please, guys, more like the new guys, but get your bloodwork done before taking any AAS, get your bloodwork done when you are finishing with your cycle before pct and then again after. It will help you understand how your body works with all these substances and what you can go further with, what you need to reduce perhaps and never forget about pct


----------

